# Cut Paw



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

Sorry I wasn't sure if this should go in health or here but I decided I'd post it here. 
Rio has cut her paw.. like literally 10 mins ago. She ran upstairs, did some zoomies (the upstairs is carpet) and ran back down to the kitchen. There was a lot of blood on the floor and on the wall she uses like a fly ball box to bounce off. I checked her foot and it was bloody so cleaned it up with baby wipes (thats all I have) but what else can I do? I dont have a bandage but would a sock do to cover her foot for the time being? 
She is not in any pain and she let me clean it, the blood is mostly stopped except for a few drops when she walks on the paw. Does she need a vet? Its the pad thats bleeding and looks like she may of skinned it sliding on the carpet.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

A sock would be a good idea. I usually wrap with a gauze and then put a sock over it. Of course the sock doesn't last long.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

How deep is it?
Lakota just had surgery on her pad about 2-1/2 weeks ago, its taking a long time to heal. I have to keep a boot on it when she goes outside.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Depending on how bad, I usually just use some triple antibiotic, gauze bandage and some vetwrap (be careful about not getting it too tight or toes will swell) but if it has stopped bleeding and is not rebleeding, I leave it alone. Then something good to chew on to distract from the vet wrap. Once they get used to it mine would leave it alone.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

She will probably be fine.


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

Its not to deep but looks like really had carpet burn.. The top layer is skinned off. I put a sock on and used some duct tape to keep it on (wrapped around the sock and not touching her actual leg or fur). She looks pretty funny now but its not bothering her at all, she is just lying next to me happily. I will check it in the morning and if it looks bad or causes pain I will get her to the vet. Poor pup


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I am not a vet... but in October, Cullen ripped a whole entire layer off the pad. We have a friend that is a Vet Tech, and I went here of course, and we used Iodine to keep it clean ( he hated it, but he is a TROOPER), then a lil neosporin, and then a small piece of gauze, and vet wrap. He learned how to get the vet wrap off by draggin his leg backwards on the bedroom rug, but when I was home ( yes, I adjusted my work schedule) he left it alone. Within 2 weeks, all better.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

We've used socks plenty of times when one of our 3 has gotten paw injuries. Also we used socks/duct tape method too when we first got Zeus anytime he went outside he had to put on our make-shift booties. He kept ripping off his pads no matter how short of a distance he would walk on the deck to the driveway to the grass.... It was ****..and it was before we knew they made booties! 

We were also away on vacation and Lexi was being a kangaroo and some how jabbed something inbetween her tows and was bleeding everywhere we used a sock again until we were able to get home the next morning from the middle of no where.

A good thing to keep on hand is Vet-wrap...we use it alot on the horses as it is self stick!!! I just ordered a case to keep at home bc Lexi has an old tumor location on the tip of her ear and monthly she some how opens it up ( I think she shakes her head near something hard cracking the edge of her ear). We just put on neosporine or A&D or seomthing and bandage her up. Good luck!


----------

